# Hello from El Paso TX.



## rc1800 (Mar 21, 2008)

My name is Richard I have a GOSM big block. Have been here lurking for awhile. Got bust by Roll Call police so decided to say Howdy.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Richard, welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2008)

hehe richard they have a habit of that-cameras everywhere,glad u quit lurking-I 1 state over, outside tucson. enjoy


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya!  Lot of friendly folks on here willin to help with ideas and recipes.  Besure and take Jeff's 5 day ecoures great for beginners and experts alike!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, you're among some frindly folks who love to share. I'll share this with you... my name is Richard and I own a GOSM big block too.


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 21, 2008)

I dont know if this is still part of tx


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 21, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2008)

lol you must be thinking your south of the river?


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 21, 2008)

You got it. When I retire I am moving back to the United States.


----------



## richtee (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. As the "officer" who "busted" you... I'd like to share some thoughts now that you have paid your debt to society- THIS society.

This is a real cool place espousing decent American values like helping your "neighbor" and giving support to those in need. And it's not ALWAYS limited to BBQ. Several charity things have been done, and lots of ideas exchanged here.

It's human nature to want to know something about who would step in and offer advice, opinion, or just general chat with folks. I PERSONALLY consider it a polite thing to do. My opinions do not reflect those of management or ownership of this website- but I bet a few members here would agree.

Enjoy your time here, and don't think of me as "police" if ya would... Perhaps an arbiter of courtesy? No...when ya read some of my posts that's wrong too...heh!


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I was hoping you would say hi. I knew how the forum worked but had to try a short post. Thanks again.


----------



## richtee (Mar 21, 2008)

Yer welcome Sir, pleasure to have you  :{)

On edit: Points for being a stand-up sorta guy.


----------



## low&slow (Mar 21, 2008)

It'll be too late. It'll be Meximerica by then. Anyways, welcome from another Texan. Glad to have ya.


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you low&slow.


----------



## butt smoker (Mar 22, 2008)

hello from Cloudcroft nm


----------



## billyq (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow El Pasoan!!  Lots of good peeps on this site.  Lots of good information also.  Pop open a cold one and stick around.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to SMF from the other side of Texas (Beaumont). This is THE place to be.


----------



## kookie (Mar 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site............


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello BillyQ what part of town are you in?


----------



## billyq (Mar 22, 2008)

From the west side near Franklin High School.  I got an older model of the GOSM too, and I really like it.  It's my "go to" smoke whenever my and my friends have cook offs just because I know what it will do and what it wont do.  I'm sure you enjoy your's as much as I enjoy mine. And with this weather were having right now, I see alot of use from it.


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am in northeast close to the northhills area. Yes the weather is great right now. I am going to smoke tomarrow but I see it is going to be windy now so I might do it today and then reheat tomarrow.Trying to get it all ready now. Lots of work. The wife went up to our house in Cloudcroft for the weekend am trying to get it all ready her on sunday with some of her fav.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------

